# ph10 - pâtisserie pierre hermé



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't been able to read the whole thing yet, but I just got this book in the mail today (got it from an online store based in France). French only, and seems to be available only in europe. Cost was 130 euros (plus shipping, taxes, duty, etc...) Expensive, but after taking a look inside I would have been willing to pay twice what I did for it. 

Anyhow, the book is a celebration of recipes from the last 10 years by Pierre Hermé. All the recipes are PH originals, and have not been compromised a bit for the home cook (I'm a fairly competant pastry cook, a professional, and some of the recipes appear quite difficult). All the mesurements are by weight (and metric). It even includes his actual recipes for macaroons (unlike Larousse which contains generic macaroon recipes). All in all, a very exciting book, a must have for any serious pastry cook/professional.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Mikeb been wanting to checkout some of his books that one sounds pretty good...


----------

